# Abacos charter



## DAVECAD20 (Apr 3, 2007)

Would like to do another bare boat charter in the Abacos. Looking for ~40+ cat. Spring of 2011. 
Can anyone recommend a company. 

TIA


----------



## ebs001 (May 8, 2006)

Moorings in Marsh Harbour. There are other cats for charter but they are smaller than 40 feet. Look in the ads section of Sail or Lats & Atts or other sailing mags or Google it, if you are interested in another company. Abacos is a beautiful place and a beautiful place to charter. If the weather is good and it usually is in the spring I'm sure you'll love it.


----------



## DAVECAD20 (Apr 3, 2007)

ebs001 said:


> Moorings in Marsh Harbour. There are other cats for charter but they are smaller than 40 feet. Look in the ads section of Sail or Lats & Atts or other sailing mags or Google it, if you are interested in another company. Abacos is a beautiful place and a beautiful place to charter. If the weather is good and it usually is in the spring I'm sure you'll love it.


Yes. I know. I've sailed there twice. Both companies are no longer there. Sunsail was one. Moorings is always great but, oh so pricey!


----------



## ebs001 (May 8, 2006)

Here's one out of Hope Town Maine Cat: Home of the 30', 41' sailing catamarans, the new P-47 powered catamaran and bareboat Bahamas charters but I think it's probably pricey too. I tried to google the other charters and you're right they have gone out of business. There was no indication why. I was sure I saw them last winter so it must be fairly recent.


----------



## xxuxx (Nov 14, 2008)

*Not bare but..........*

They are cheaper than bare but are cool crewed: www.seadevil.com


----------

